# Weekend Fishing 4/5 or 4/6



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone might be planning on doing some inshore or offshore fishing this coming weekend and needs a extra set of hands and help making OPEC's quoto this quarter....

Thanks Mike


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I am usually lookihg for 1 more whenI go out.I will give you ashout next time.


----------

